# Your 8th Gen library



## chavosaur (May 10, 2014)

The next gen of consoles has been upon us for about a year now (I'm counting the Wii U in this). Unfortunately given that we are still a few months away post launch of the Xbox One and PS4, there's been a bit of a games part. And for the sake of avoiding flame bait, we can just agree to disagree on the games situation on Wii U. 

With E3 coming and huge promises from all companies of amazing games on the horizon, I'm curious to see how large your current library for your next gen console is. You can either post a picture or just list the games you have. 
We've had our fair share of NOGAEMS arguments around here but hey, this is a good way of showing there's something for everyone. 

These are my Wii U games







And my Xbox One library


----------



## GameWinner (May 10, 2014)

Only two Wii U games.
Mario U and Zelda Wind Waker.
Nothing else I want besides Smash Bros U.


----------



## Celice (May 10, 2014)




----------



## VashTS (May 10, 2014)

That's a lot of steam games! I don't own a single game on steam, all consoles for me. 

I got Black Ops II for Wii U for when I run out of Xbox Live Gold lol, New Super Mario Bros U + Luigi U disc and hopefully Nintendoland when UPS delivers the package to my home instead of the fucking woods (that's right, they showed me where the gps tagged the guy delivering it, it was the woods). 

I got 3DS games, but only good one is SSF IV, rest are bogus - Fast and Furious, Harvest Moon, Rollercoaster Tycoon. But I got my DSTwo from the GBATemp tourney which is very nice!


----------



## Hells Malice (May 10, 2014)

aaanyway.
Since you're counting WiiU, I think we have Pikmin 3, New Super Mario BrosU...and I think that's about it. Would get the Windwaker remake but i'm conflicted about getting it. (oh and the obvious Nintendoland)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 10, 2014)

Whatever they gave me on PS+ for PS4 as well as Killzone, Thief (as a gift, though I haven't played it yet), FFXIV, I'll be grabbing Cel Damage soon and...I think that's it for now. 

Also, 
>Insert screenshot of Steam here (I have something like 90 games, 3lazy5gettingupandlooking)


----------



## chavosaur (May 10, 2014)

Guess I better do it too


----------



## Zaertix (May 10, 2014)

Getting a Wii U on the 30th


----------



## Chary (May 10, 2014)

+ a digital copy of SM3DW


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 10, 2014)

Really don't have much of a next gen collection yet cause for lack of interest, but Ps4 will be my console of choice once I do. I currently only own afew Wiiu games. Thats about it.

New Mario\Luigi Bros
3d World
DKC:TF
Nintendo land


----------



## Taleweaver (May 10, 2014)

Wiiu collection (not counting a few eshop titles)




My steam collection. Despite the number, most of 'em are from indy bundles.


----------



## Gahars (May 11, 2014)

To be fair, I had to leave my PS4 at home so I haven't really been able to buy anything for it. I'm hoping to change that once I get back. I've got Killzone and Infamous waiting, and I'm looking forward to the Last of Us port.


----------



## Smuff (May 11, 2014)

I still have no interest in the next-gen, although my son keeps nagging me about getting a WiiU (He is Mario, Sonic & DK mad).


----------



## WaryLouka (May 16, 2014)

I have ZombiU, Super Mario 3D World and New Super Mario Bros. U as Digital Games.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 16, 2014)

I picked up a used copy of Resident Evil Revelations a week ago and I'll be picking up Kirby Triple Deluxe next week or so.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 16, 2014)

Next gen...PS5/XT/UNES?

If you mean current-gen then I have:


Batman: Arkham City (Armoured Edition)
Darksiders II
New Super Mario Bros. U
Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed
Super Mario 3D World
Tekken Tag Tournament 2: Wii U Edition
The Wonderful 101
ZombiU
I've been buying PSP games lately which is why I haven't made my WU collection bigger.

I do have _Bayonetta 2_ on pre-order so whenever that's ready I'll receive it.


----------



## Qtis (May 18, 2014)

I'll possibly post pictures at some time, but here goes. May have quite a few titles missing, but nevertheless:

Wii U:

NSMB U
WW HD
SM3DW
Nintendoland
ZombiU
MH3U
Wii Party U (for an extra Motion+)
(add a few games here, can't remember the rest, since I'm not at home atm
Pre-orders: MK8 (+ Pikmin/Wonderful 101, haven't decided yet).
PS4 (not counting PS+ games):

Killzone: Shadowfall
CoD: Ghosts
Thief
Games to be bought for the PS4 in the near weeks/months: ACIV Jackdaw edition, InFAMOUS: Second Son.
All in all, I've got a nice collection going. Great games coming for the PS4 this year, though the Wii U has a bit harder in that section with MK8 and possibly SSB being the only ones I'm interested in..

EDIT: Not including PC games, since otherwise I'd have a long list here. GoG.com games alone count over 100 at the moments and humble bundle games go at least at half of those..


----------



## WaryLouka (May 18, 2014)

yes, the half-life 3 is grey. no, it's not fake.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2014)

Wii U
----------
Assassins Creed III
Assassins Creed IV
Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze
Need For Speed Most Wanted
New Super Mario Bros. U
The Legend of Zelda: WindwakerHD
Splinter Cell Blacklist

Games I'm getting soon:
------------------------------
Mario Kart 8 (getting on preorder for May 30th)


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 18, 2014)

Here's an update of my Wii U collection for now.






I've also got coming Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate and Pikmin 3 which will be added to the shelf afterwards.

Don't really like the different colour stripes Nintendo set to each European country so I try to just stick to the Green one (UK). I hate this bullshit and hope Nintendo stops doing it with the next-generation Nintendo consoles (home, portable). You don't see this with the US covers.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 18, 2014)

So far, my PS4 games are digital only so I can't really take a picture.
I have Destiny and inFamous Second Son for those wondering though.
Edit: Mario Kart 8 and Pikmin 3 now.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 18, 2014)

You have too many free time to play games, I wish I went back in time when I had no job and was playing 15h a day.

I have only a WiiU as current Gen.
ZombieU
Nintendo Land
Lego city
Pikmin3 (I bought it at launch, and didn't even launch it yet ! haha)

I completed only Lego city, and new super Mario WiiU (borrowed).


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 18, 2014)

My _"next gen library"_ aka _"current gen library"_ is non-existant unless we count the 3DS and the PSVita - still no PS4/Xbox One/Wii U on my hardware rack.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 18, 2014)

I got a few 3DS games.
To poor for the consoles atm :c


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 18, 2014)

Still whatever they gave me on PS+ for my PS4, as well as Destiny, Cel Damage, Wolfenstein New Order, Surgeon Simulator, Swapper, Oddworld New N Tasty and...yeah, I think that's it for now.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 18, 2014)

Mario Kart 8, Nintendoland, Wind Waker HD and Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 18, 2014)

Ah I should update my picture now that I have gotten quite a few new things since last time. 





I've got every current gen platform now and the library only continues to grow.

Also hush with the current gen stuff, I posted this before E3 this year, you wanna change r go ahead


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 18, 2014)

The PS4 row is screaming "I'M STARVING" only three games (and one of them is an HD re-release)? You should've gotten Tomb Raider on PS4 than XO since they've made it better for PS4.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 18, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The PS4 row is screaming "I'M STARVING" only three games (and one of them is an HD re-release)? You should've gotten Tomb Raider on PS4 than XO since they've made it better for PS4.



I got my ps4 last week when Destiny came out (The White PS4 Bundle) so the library hasn't had time to grow yet. It certainly will soon though with Little Big Planet 3, Bloodborne, Disgaea 5, Persona 5, and so much other stuff I want to play on there.

As for tomb raider, I had already perfected every achievement on Xbox, replayed it on steam and THAN replayed it on Xbox one and Got every single player achievement again. I love tombraider to death but I'm not ready to play it a 4th time ;O;

Oh and I'll most likely be picking up most multiplatforms on PS4 now anyways. I freely admit now that as big of an Xbox fan as I am, the PS4 has the upper hand this gen in the way it handles games. My Xbone will basically be my Halo Box now.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 7, 2014)

Here's small update:






I've got _Sniper Elite V2_ (the worst console port but on the Wii U PAL region it's hard to come by) and the _Bayonetta 2: Special Edition_ (got the dispatch confirmation later this week finally -- I've been waiting since November 1) coming.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 7, 2014)

I'll probably update mine again after the November and December months, as all libraries are gonna grow like crazy with everything coming out .-.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 7, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Here's small update:
> 
> *pic*
> 
> I've got _Sniper Elite V2_ (the worst console port but on the Wii U PAL region it's hard to come by) and the _Bayonetta 2: Special Edition_ (got the dispatch confirmation later this week finally -- I've been waiting since November 1) coming.


 
relevant


Spoiler








on-topic: I'm at work right now and hardly have physical games for PS4 thanks to PS+, but I'll make sure to grab TLoU latter on, and of course Persona 5.
I'll take pictures once at home now that my library looks decent enough to brag a little.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> relevant
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Ew.. this is actually pretty gross but I find the headshots to be a lot of fun.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 7, 2014)

Ooh, ooh! This sounds like fun! The only 8th gen console I have is Wii U. No one seems to be talking handhelds here, but I'm going to include my 3DS library as well, because it's more fun!


Spoiler: Wii U physical library of No Gaemz™










Every single one of those games was bought new, if it matters. That copy of _Zelda: The Wind Waker HD_ is the special edition one that came in a box with the Ganondorf figurine. It's also never been played, since I got the Zelda Wii U bundle that came with a digital copy of the game two weeks before physical release. I'll probably start playing that physical copy if I ever run out of room on the 32gb HD (really, Nintendo?).

My favorite game of all of those is probably _Bayonetta_ (I'm replaying the original, so I haven't played _Bayonetta 2_ yet), but if we're excluding remakes and 7th gen ports, my favorite is definitely _Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze_. I'm also enjoying _Deus Ex: Human Revolution- Director's Cut_, though I haven't played it in quite some time.

I _had_ the deluxe GaemCube controller/adapter bundle of _Super Smash Bros. for Wii U_ preordered, but had to cancel that preorder due to financial issues (moving back to my parents', and not having a job). I just got a job though, so I should be able to get it soon. I don't start until Wednesday though, so I doubt I'll have money in time to get it at launch. 

Wii U digital library of No Gaemz™ (this doesn't include virtual console games)

_Another World: 20th Anniversary Edition_- I regret buying this gaem. It's one of those lazy Wii U ports that only allows you to use the gamepad with dual images on the TV and gamepad, for some arbitrary reason. If I had done research beforehand, I would've picked it up for PS3 on the PSN, instead. I actually wanted to get it on the 3DS, but got it on the big screen to play with my now ex girlfriend. Oops.
_The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD_- As mentioned before, this came with the Wii U bundle I picked up at launch. Since the physical copy wasn't released until 2 weeks later, I ended up playing this version instead.
_Mutant Mudds Deluxe_- Another gaem I got to play with my ex, even though I've already beaten the 3DS version. Probably won't ever play this as a result, except maybe to try the new special levels.
_NES Remix_- Platinum reward from Club Nintendo this year (nothing physical? C'mon, Ninty).
_Shovel Knight_- Yet another game I got to play with my ex, even though I'd already beaten it on 3DS. We actually made a bunch of progress with feats, etc, so I may go back to 100% this one at some point, on my own. Plus I really like the game and want to support the developer, so I don't mind having bought it three times (I bought it for my ex on 3DS, as well).



Spoiler: 3DS physical library of No Gaemz™














My 3DS (and DS, for that matter) library has way more unbeaten games than I'd like. Of the ones pictured, only ones I've beaten are Kid Icarus, both Zeldas, Star Fox, and Mario. I've made minimal or partial progress in all the other games applicable. My favorite game out of all of these is _Kid Icarus: Uprising_, for sure.


Spoiler:  3DS digital library of No Gaemz™










The icons are small and un-descriptive, so I'll list them out. Obviously, I'm not including 3D classics or virtual console games. Three of the games are actually not shown in the image (hence the two empty spots, plus an additional one at the end) because my SD card recently ran out of room. I'm going to pick up a larger one when I get my first or second paycheck at my new job. As with my 3DS and DS physical No Gaemz™, there are way more unbeaten games than I'd like on here.

_Aban Hawkins & the 1001 Spikes: The Temple of the Dead Mourns the Living_- *Phew* what a long name! 
_AiRace Speed_- One of the deleted games not shown
_Azure Striker Gunvolt_- This was a fun Mega Man Zero successor, and rather original in some ways, but just not as good. Hopefully it gets a sequel.
_Cave Story_- My first experience with the game. Love at first sight. I've beaten with the normal ending, but STILL CAN'T BEAT RUNNING HELL OVER TWO YEARS LATER!!! I haven't tried for at least a year though, so maybe I should try again.
_Fractured Soul_- This game is tough as nails and I can't play it for more than a few minutes at a time. 'Tis frustrating.
_Ikachan_- I've barely touched this gaem.
_The Legend of Dark Witch_- Fun little animu Mega Man clone, I guess. Have yet to beat one level.
_Liberation Maiden_- One of the deleted games, and I just beat it recently, after not touching it for almost two years. _This_ gaem is fun, especially if you liked _Kid Icarus: Uprising_.
_Mighty Gunvolt_- Cool little bonus game that came with _Azure Striker Gunvolt_. I beat it in one sitting, though I may go back to beat it with other characters.
_Mighty Switch Force!_- Super fun gaem. Actually beat it.
_Mighty Switch Force! 2_- Also super fun, but I gave up for some reason. I need to get back to it.
_Moon Chronicles: Episode 1_- Played the original DS version a bit, gave up and decided to try this remastered version. Haven't beaten it yet, but when's episode 2 coming out?
_Mutant Mudds_- One of the first eShop gaemz I picked up. Had a lot of fun with it, and 100%d it before the granny DLC came out. Haven't done that yet.
_Retro City Rampage: DX_- I haven't even played this, yet. I've played the demo on 360 and it's quite fun, though.
_Sakura Samurai_- Another early eShop purchase I made. Quite fun, but I didn't get far. I need to change that.
_Samurai Sword Destiny_- This game is just bad. The controls make no sense, and just aren't very fun. I'll probably never beat this.
_Shantae and the Pirate's Curse_- Already 100%d this. I'll go back and do new game plus sometime.
_Shovel Knight_- One of my two favorite eShop games. I'm working on 100%ing it right now.
_Speedx 3D_- Meh.
_SteamWorld Dig: A Fistful of Dirt_- A fun game I picked up, gave up on, and started again recently and beat. Very fun Metroidlike.
_Vector Racing_- One of my three most regretted eShop purchases. This "gaem" is so boring and the novelty wears off within 20 minutes.
_VVVVVV_- One of my two favorite eShop gaemz. I love this gaem to death.
_Witch and Hero_- One of deleted games, because I just can't stand the gameplay. I don't find it enjoyable at all. The eShop trailer was full of footage that wasn't even in the game, which was really disappointing.
Of all of these, _Shovel Knight_, _Cave Story_, _VVVVVV_, _Shantae and the Pirate's Curse_, _Liberation Maiden_,  _Azure Striker Gunvolt_, and _SteamWorld Dig_ are the ones I enjoyed most. The 3DS eShop is what introduced me to digital games (it was the first No Gaemz™ console I've owned since the No GaemzCube), and I love it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 7, 2014)

Spoiler










 
Man, these Wii U spines look so incomplete, bland and uninteresting but at least they used the original logos for the spines whereas the European copies are sometimes just normal text fonts. Deux Ex really looks unfitting with that black coloured cover as well as Mario Kart 8's red case.

Glad Nintendo made the European covers/spines more appealing to the eye than the US ones.

I really want to get Zelda Wind Waker HD but gotta wait until I find the right price.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 7, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Personally, I'm fine with _Deus Ex_'s black spine. I think it would look incredibly unfitting for the rest of the cover art if it was white. I'm sure they were thinking of making the game stand out on the shelf too, since Square was already paranoid that the game wasn't going to sell on Wii U (remember, the Director's Cut was originally going be a Wii U exclusive, then they changed their minds).

And I'm confused: Are you saying the US spines look better, or the European ones?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 7, 2014)

The European spines.

I've been trying to replace the cover of my LCU (I usually visit one of CeX stores and ask to swap) because the colour stripe on the bottom of the spine is purple and the rest is green.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 8, 2014)

At last, here are my games:


Spoiler: Wii U











Spoiler: PS4











Spoiler: 3DS











Spoiler: Vita











I haven't noticed that I have fewer Wii U and PS4 games than handheld games.
off-camera I also have:
3DS:
Kirby Triple Deluxe. lend to a friend.
Luigi Mansion Dark Moon. also lend.
Pokemon X. same as above.
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D. another one lend.
The Legend of Zelda OoT 3D. you already know why.
Mario Kart 7. physical copy lend to a friend, I bought it digital latter because I always forget to brought the cart with my.

Vita:
Xblaze Code Embryo. forgot to include it in the picture and too lazy to take and upload the photo again.
Assassins Creed Liberation. didn't came in box, it was included with my white Vita bundle.

also have mountains of Gigabytes in digital games that I'm too lazy to list but I will say that I have every Vita and PS4 game released in PS+ to the date.
on 3DS the more important digitals are:
Mario Kart 7
Senran Kagura Burst
Code of Princess


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 8, 2014)

Can I mention my Steam Library?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 8, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> off-camera I also have:
> 3DS:
> Kirby Triple Deluxe. lend to a friend.
> Luigi Mansion Dark Moon. also lend.
> ...


 
I see you've lent many of your 3DS No Gaemz™ to friends. Have you made them aware that 3DS has No Gaemz™? If not, what kind of friend are you?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 8, 2014)

My Wii U library until November 28 [Smash 4 for Wii U]:







Thank god I finally received Bayonetta 2: Special Edition and Sniper Elite V2 now that's games I'll never need to look for ever again to purchase.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 8, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> My Wii U library until November 28 [Smash 4 for Wii U]:
> 
> Thank god I finally received Bayonetta 2: Special Edition and Sniper Elite V2 now that's games I'll never need to look for ever again to purchase.


Not bad for a No Games (c) Console


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 8, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I see you've lent many of your 3DS No Gaemz™ to friends. Have you made them aware that 3DS has No Gaemz™? If not, what kind of friend are you?


 
to be fair I also have Vita No Gaemz™ lent, is just that I have the cases.
HyperDimention Neptunia Re:Birth 1. lent last week.
Danganronpa 1. has been a long time since I lent it, I should ask for it.
Xblaze Code Embryo. just recovered last week.

not as many as 3DS because all my friends that have Vita also have PS+, so they are busy playing those too.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> My Wii U library until November 28 [Smash 4 for Wii U]:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OCD side of me is screaming inside because it's Un-alphabetized


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 8, 2014)

Green stripes > Company logos > Alphabetical order

Hope I find Wind Waker HD for a reasonable price during this month.


----------



## emigre (Nov 8, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> The OCD side of me is screaming inside because it's Un-alphabetized


 

This. It drives me fucking crazy.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 8, 2014)

Let's see...PS4 games including PS+ stuff would be:


Spoiler



Binding of Isaac Rebirth
Escape PLan
Lords of the Fallen
Dust: An Elysian Tail
Velocity 2x
Sportsfriends
Destiny
Resogun
Dead Nation
Doki Doki Universe
Road Not Taken
Fez
Pixeljunk
Stick it to the Man
Trine 2
TowerFall Ascension
Mercernary kings
Outlast
Don't Starve
Contrast
Surgeon Simulator
The Swapper
Oddworld: New N Tasty
Cel Damage
I had FFXIV for a month or two, if that counts
Flow
Killzone Shadow Fall
Wolfenstein New Order


Too many Vita things to list, but basically the entire PS+ catalog plus a good 15 or so games I've bought myself...
And I suppose that's all there is to list I guess, I've got like...2 Wii U games, Wind Waker HD and Hyrule Warriors, that I'll never play, and 2 3DS games, Smash Bros and Pogymanz, that I never play. I'll be getting Smash Bros for the Wii U in hopes it isn't as garbage as the 3DS version is, and the new pogyman remakes I'll grab cuz gen 3 is my second favorite...


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 8, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Man, these Wii U spines look so incomplete, bland and uninteresting _(...)_


I like spines like that - they're supposed to have the title on them and otherwise match to look nice on the shelf. I hate it when some spines stand out, which is why I dislike that Deus Ex spine.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 8, 2014)

If not being in alphabetical order for someone else's collection is enough to cause such things I hope you never see my collection -- about 9 different consoles all jumbled up, no semblance of alphabetical order, series order, "genre" order or anything like that. The closest to any kind of order is when you might get the occasional grouping of "good"* games, though that is more likely a happy accident as those would be the ones I got out to play and then stuffed back into the box. Oh and N64 cardboard boxes rammed into another box (I will leave it as not done gently) as they take up way too much room. That said the games should be in their correct boxes, when they are in boxes of course.
Oh and stuff from even older devices stashed in old boxes, gym bags and whatever else all dotted around the place.

I wonder how many of those Wii U games will be hard to come by in the future.

As for the matter at hand other than being coy and saying PC (which does not count as I have not actually purchased a game that will not run on this system which means I am somewhere in the middle of the 360 era right now) I do not really see anything worth playing on the current set of consoles right now, therefore I have none and no collection for them.

*I try to only have good games, or games of some merit at least. I can not be dealing with "because it is rare" because that does not have the best correlation with quality.

Oh and if you want to see a collection take shape, albeit very much not of newer games, I can suggest the following youtube channel
https://www.youtube.com/user/BitHead1000
I know I suggested it in the youtube channels thread but I will go it again.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 27, 2014)

Super Smash Bros., you are mine now!


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 10, 2014)

So my library has grown for Xbox One, but has shrunk in other respects because 

Get ready for it...

I sold my PS4. After I went through 2 of them in a row, I decided fuck it, got it replaced again, and sold the damn thing. I think my love of Xbox has cursed me from ever owning a Sony product. Either way, I was quite content with my WIIU/XBONE combo, and I'm just as content with the playstation gone.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 10, 2014)

Well, even if I say not to brag, it'll still sound like I'm bragging, so I'll just get straight to it: over 700 Steam games.  Probably 200 of those backlog and maybe 100 of them bought this year.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 10, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> So my library has grown for Xbox One, but has shrunk in other respects because
> 
> Get ready for it...
> 
> I sold my PS4. After I went through 2 of them in a row, I decided fuck it, got it replaced again, and sold the damn thing. I think my love of Xbox has cursed me from ever owning a Sony product. Either way, I was quite content with my WIIU/XBONE combo, and I'm just as content with the playstation gone.


When you say replaced twice, do you mean it was defective or something?

Anyway, I don't blame you. I just can't justify owning both PlayStation and Xbox within the same generation. Granted, I do own both PS3 and 360, but those were both acquired in 7th gen's twilight years, of which the 360 was a gift, and the PS3 was only $125 at a pawn shop (160 gb slim model with two DS3s and all hookups, not bad).

I'll likely do the same this generation. Both consoles generally end up having enough perks and exclusive games to be worth getting, but not for $400 each early in their life cycles.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 10, 2014)

They were both defective units yes. I got too annoyed trying to replace them for my own use and just said I was better off.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 10, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> They were both defective units yes. I got too annoyed trying to replace them for my own use and just said I was better off.


Damn, I'm sorry. That's tough.


----------



## emigre (Dec 14, 2014)

My PS4 gaems:





My Wii U gaems, I can't help but feel people will be surprised at me owning a Wii U:





I doubt anyone gives a shit about my 3DS and Vita libraries.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 14, 2014)

emigre said:


> I doubt anyone gives a shit about my 3DS and Vita libraries.



I'm actually more interested in those than the Wii U and PS4 libraries, personally.

And I'm so jelly that Europe got separate cases for Bayonetta and Bayonetta 2. Having them both bundled in the same case is convenient I suppose, but I would like if the case at least reflected the inclusion of both games, besides just the tiny blurb that mentions Bayonetta 1 being included.


----------



## emigre (Dec 14, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm actually more interested in those than the Wii U and PS4 libraries, personally.
> 
> And I'm so jelly that Europe got separate cases for Bayonetta and Bayonetta 2. Having them both bundled in the same case is convenient I suppose, but I would like if the case at least reflected the inclusion of both games, besides just the tiny blurb that mentions Bayonetta 1 being included.


 


















Weeaboo gaems! Weeaboo gaems everywhere!!!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 14, 2014)

emigre said:


> Weeaboo gaems! Weeaboo gaems everywhere!!!


If it makes you feel any better, your weeaboo tendencies caused me to discover Tales of the Abyss. I'm considering checking out the Ys series, as well.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 14, 2014)

Only one next gen machine for me so far, but building up a nice collection so far:

Assassins Creed Black Flag
COD Ghosts
FIFA 14
Tomb Raider Remastered
Last Of Us Remastered
GTA V
The Evil Within
Infamous
Diablo 3
Need For Speed Rivals
Driveclub
Alien Isolation
Sleeping Dogs Remastered
Dragon Age Inquisition
Far Cry 4
WatchDogs
Shadow Of Mordor
Rayman Legends
Wolfenstein
Metro Redux
Shadow Warrior
Plants V Zombies GW


Digital (Not PS Plus Games)

Child Of Light
Oddworld
Trials Fusion
Pure Pool
Rogue Legacy
Thomas Was Alone
Never Alone
Nano Assault Neo X
Transistor


And obviously every single PS Plus game thats been available so far.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 14, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Only one next gen machine for me so far, but building up a nice collection so far:
> 
> Assassins Creed Black Flag
> COD Ghosts
> ...


So what you're saying is that you have an Xbone? The fact that you have PS+ and The Last of Us Remastered gives it away. XD


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 14, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> So what you're saying is that you have an Xbone? The fact that you have PS+ and The Last of Us Remastered gives it away. XD


 

Oh yeah! Obviously forgot to say what I had actually got!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 4, 2015)

Besides AC4 which is yet to arrive, this is my current Wii U collection:







Almost all of the Wii U games have the green colour stripe but those that don't then it's likely that they were never produced (Bayonetta 1) with such or it's hard to find with it (Sniper Elite V2).


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jan 4, 2015)

Celice said:


>


 
omg this skin... those games.... Cave Story+!!!!
HNNNNNNNNG~


----------



## Celice (Jan 4, 2015)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> omg this skin... those games.... Cave Story+!!!!
> HNNNNNNNNG~


http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1914848

Skin here


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 21, 2015)

January 2015 update:



Spoiler














 
It feels weird that one of the games is all green while the rest are blue, it really doesn't look very appealing to the eye, imo.

Most of the games I've got for the console are just for collection, but I tend to play a large chunk, although games like _Darksiders 2_ made me feel lost as to where the hell I should be going next (the map isn't very useful) so I've not finished it.. yet.

Edit: My game collection is elsewhere so for now this is their place and yeah, GameCube looks pretty lonely. lol


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 21, 2015)

My next gen library of games.



Spoiler


----------



## Minox (Jan 29, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 29, 2015)

Pardon my puny library and lack of next gen games.


----------



## Spectro87 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a pretty decent size Steam library.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/spectro87/games/?tab=all


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2015)

None of those games are next gen... Infact no one has Next Gen games.


----------



## Spectro87 (Jan 29, 2015)

Tigran said:


> None of those games are next gen... Infact no one has Next Gen games.


 
That's the most pedantic thing I've read all day. With that logic, no one will ever own a next gen game because once they do it becomes current gen.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2015)

Exactly. That is why it's called NEXT Gen.


----------



## Spectro87 (Jan 29, 2015)

Tigran said:


> Exactly. That is why it's called NEXT Gen.


 
Semantics.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

Just realized my "next gen" library is only WiiU games lol.


----------



## Vipera (Jan 30, 2015)

...Next...Next Gen?

Uhm...





This is as Next Gen as it goes. I mostly download my games from the eShop. I don't have a Wii U/PS4/One. I have a PC, but the most recent game I own is The Stick of Truth, I think. Way too many old games to finish, I'm catching up.

Starfox was my first 3DS game. I got DoA because it was 9,90€, then Theatrhythm day-one, the two Accademy and Omega Ruby Limited were gifts, Fifa 12 was the cheapest football game I found for the 3DS (I wanted one to see how it was, terrible). I had Bit.Trip Saga but I sold it to get the digital version on the eShop.


----------



## cracker (Jan 30, 2015)

3DS
DKCR
RE _Revelaitons_

PSV
MK9

XB1
CODG
Diablo 3 Ultimate Evil Edition
GTAV
Sunset Overdrive
Trials Fusion


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 25, 2015)

I have come to the realisation that the only Wii U games I'll be keeping are these while the rest will probably go up for sale or w/e (New Super Luigi U is going for like £60 in UK).






I'm damn ashamed that I, yes, wasted money on games I shouldn't have because most of them were just for collection and now here I am. Those said games were cheaper than the prices they were going for so I'll still be able to make that money back whenever I feel like putting it on eBay.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 25, 2015)

So many Xbox One games dood.

Wii U library is kinda up there too. I moved stuff around from the last time I showed all my stuff, decided to move handheld stuff to the back of the shelf and keep all my active library stuff up front.

Also shoutout to my blurays on the top 

EDIT: Oh, and I finally fixed the title since SOOOOO many people cant seem to handle the semantics of a thread title


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 26, 2015)

Spectro87 said:


> That's the most pedantic thing I've read all day.* With that logic, no one will ever own a next gen game because once they do it becomes current gen*.


 
Well...no shit sherlock?
Someone get Captain fucking Obvious over here a medal. I think we can even promote you to Major Obvious, congrats.

The proper term is current gen once it has actually been released. PS3? Xbox360? Wii?WiiU All last gen. Current gen is Xbone and PS4. Next gen is PS5 and whatever dumbass console name Microsoft comes up with next.
Though to be fair some people do get 'next gen' stuff while it's still actually 'next gen'. Testers, reviewers and developers, etc. But no otherwise you're spot on.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Well...no shit sherlock?
> Someone get Captain fucking Obvious over here a medal. I think we can even promote you to Major Obvious, congrats.
> 
> The proper term is current gen once it has actually been released. PS3? Xbox360? Wii?WiiU All last gen. Current gen is Xbone and PS4. Next gen is PS5 and whatever dumbass console name Microsoft comes up with next.
> Though to be fair some people do get 'next gen' stuff while it's still actually 'next gen'. Testers, reviewers and developers, etc. But no otherwise you're spot on.


I'm usually flexible with those terms. The PS3 and the 360 are both technically last gen, but they're _"currently"_ available and still get games, loads of'em so... they're _"current gen"_ as well, I suppose? It really doesn't matter how you call the _"gen"_ when everyone in the conversation knows exactly what you're talking about. Even the numbers of generations are completely arbitrary since often times there were long gaps between console releases - sometimes it's hard to draw a clear line.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 26, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm usually flexible with those terms. The PS3 and the 360 are both technically last gen, but they're _"currently"_ available and still get games, loads of'em so... they're _"current gen"_ as well, I suppose? It really doesn't matter how you call the _"gen"_ when everyone in the conversation knows exactly what you're talking about. Even the numbers of generations are completely arbitrary since often times there were long gaps between console releases - sometimes it's hard to draw a clear line.


 
Being available doesn't change the fact they're last gen. Current gen is referring to the most recent generation of game consoles currently available. That being the Xbone and PS4 (and WiiU I guess if we wanna be politically correct here).
Sure the 360 and PS3 (does the 360 even get games still?) still might get a game here or there, but they're still very clearly last gen consoles because their successors are now on the market to replace them.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Being available doesn't change the fact they're last gen. Current gen is referring to the most recent generation of game consoles currently available. That being the Xbone and PS4 (and WiiU I guess if we wanna be politically correct here).
> Sure the 360 and PS3 (does the 360 even get games still?) still might get a game here or there, but they're still very clearly last gen consoles because their successors are now on the market to replace them.


I don't think the word _"current"_ is ambiguous, _"current"_ is what's happening _"now"_, meaning PS3, 360, PS4, One and Wii U. I totally get your approach too though, however perhaps _"latest gen"_ is a more appropriate term for the PS4/One/Wii U, which only illustrates how arbitrary it all is.

EDIT: Thanks autocorrect.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 26, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't think the word _"current"_ is ambiguous, _"current"_ is what's happening _"now"_, meaning PS3, 360, PS4, One and Wii U. I totally get your approach too though, however perhaps _"latest game"_ is a more appropriate term for the PS4/One/Wii U, which only illustrates how arbitrary it all is.


 
Current gen is a reference to the current generation of consoles. Merely by association are games considered 'current gen', because they are for the most current consoles.
The games are basically irrelevant otherwise it does make things a bit messy, but not really.
Latest is probably a better term, however that's not the one that exists in gaming jargon.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Current gen is a reference to the current generation of consoles. Merely by association are games considered 'current gen', because they are for the most current consoles.
> The games are basically irrelevant otherwise it does make things a bit messy, but not really.
> Latest is probably a better term, however that's not the one that exists in gaming jargon.


Fair enough, I suppose. My point was that getting your panties in a bunch over which _"gen"_ someone's talking about is a bit pointless and unproductive when the actual subject matter _(the consoles)_ is well understood by all parties participating in the discussion. If we're being strict though, current gen is indeed the latest gen there is, next gen is whatever will come after it and last gen is whatever came directly before it - sure.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

emigre said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wait, where did you got that Dj Max?? is the Asia edition or did got released physical in Europe?? same question for Child of Light.


----------



## emigre (Mar 26, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Wait, where did you got that Dj Max?? is the Asia edition or did got released physical in Europe?? same question for Child of Light.


 

Imported DJ Max. CoL was released in Europe.

/here's my updates library:


----------



## Depravo (Mar 26, 2015)

emigre said:


> /here's my updates library:


Hot chocolate and games on the same shelf? Do you keep your socks in the fridge? Your TV under the bed?


----------



## emigre (Mar 26, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Hot chocolate and games on the same shelf? Do you keep your socks in the fridge? Your TV under the bed?


 

I would if I had the space to


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Hot chocolate and games on the same shelf? Do you keep your socks in the fridge? Your TV under the bed?


 
You clearly haven't seen my (quite literal) mountain of games.


Spoiler








There are manga too, the ones at the bottom are Haruhi Suzumiya no Yuuutsu tomes 1 to 12, the ones below Tales of Xillia 2 are Chobits tome 1 and 2.

I have a proper shelf but is too old(is for CDs) and small, but works anyway.


Spoiler








I should reorganize it and throw away unneeded discs, but I'm too lazy.

here is a detail of the games in the shelf:


Spoiler














 
I have my Wii U and PS4 in the living room now, here is a general view:


Spoiler








42'' LED TV 1080p, the only bad thing is that doesn't have audio-out and the home theater in the picture has only analog input, so I have the Wii U connected directly to it and for the PS4 I have to leave a second controller next to it and use the headphone out. also is missing the rear speakers but sounds excellent regardless.
If you are wondering the PS4 is right below the PS2, didn't noticed was out of frame, oops...

Here a detail of the games behind the Wii U gamepad:


Spoiler








 
I also have that 14'' CRT TV exclusively to play that Retroduo.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a few more PS4 bits and pieces bought digitally.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 27, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> snip


I'm sorry but the little devil in me has the strongest urge to just poke that tower and have it all timber.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 27, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> ...


 
The first thing that came to mind when viewing all that was "hot mess." Emphasis on "hot" and "mess."


----------

